# Computer screen seems zoomed in for some reason



## Reece12sky (Jun 25, 2008)

hey guys i set my reso to like 1024 x 768 , always been like that , and everything looks clear , not zoomed in , can fit alot of window bars along bottom , but for some reason screen seems zoomed in. as if on a lower reso or something. 

it happens sometimes when you go on specific games, but this is permonent after reboot etc. 

any advise ?


----------



## jeyko (Jun 8, 2010)

Windows 7:
1.Right click on Desktop
2.Press *Screen Resolution*
3.Change it!

Windows XP:
1.Right clicky on Desktop
2.Press *Properties* 
3.Press tab *Settings*
4.Change it!

Good Luck


----------



## Reece12sky (Jun 25, 2008)

im running vista lol right click on screen = i get CCC and personalize.


----------



## Reece12sky (Jun 25, 2008)

Erm not really sure how this happened still a problem , i think maybe i should removed graphics drivers, but should i remove the microsft visuals that came with it ? and then reinstall?


----------



## mass_gamer (Oct 2, 2009)

Hold on, there may be nothing wrong with your drivers. Please, post the names of the games that do this, I have a feeling it's just older games that aren't compatible with the default resolution/theme (I have some games that do this).


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

try what jayko suggested and post what the resolution says.

Also is this just internet explorer or is it everthing?


----------



## Reece12sky (Jun 25, 2008)

Its everything , and the only game i play is conqueronline , but it doesnt matter what im doing tis zoomed in . 

Usually reso seems nice , you load game , reso changes, game goes full screen mode.

but now its like permo stuck on same reso , even have to reboots and messing with reso etc.


----------



## sophiemartin (Aug 11, 2010)

try to re-install VGA driver from H/W manager.


----------



## Reece12sky (Jun 25, 2008)

oh whats that ?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Go into Device Manager. expand the "Display Adapter" branch, then uninstall the video device - 
START | type *devmgmt.msc*

Re-boot.

Vista will reinstall upon boot-up.

Be sure that you have Vista SP1 & SP2 installed as well as all outstanding Windows Updates -

www.update.microsoft.com

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Reece12sky (Jun 25, 2008)

so i uninstall ATI radeon HD 4600 serious driver, then type devmgmt.msc into search?


----------



## Reece12sky (Jun 25, 2008)

hey guys , well i uninstalled CCC and all drivers , then unistalled driver from the
device manager> display adaptor , rebooted , 


And it detected hardware my g card , and installed what driver, like did it
go to ATI website or what? or just a basic windows driver for the g card? kinda
weird , i never ever unistalled my g card from device manager . 

Anyone explain? lol

Btw problem is fixed now! thanks everyone !(again)


Oh and one more question which i dont think its in the right place to post, there seems to be blurry lines going down my screen , like a wave lol constantly , i think its just my screen had it like a year its a HannsG , i dont think its software , its more noticeable when screen black, cant really notice it any other time, but quite annoying when your sat close to screen , THANKS


----------



## Reece12sky (Jun 25, 2008)

and then it just reverted back since running conqueronline , weird.


----------

